# Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...​*Alle nackert - die nemmet gar koi Rücksicht..

Ganze Heerscharen pudlnackich..

Des gabs früher net..

Kennzeichen aus Schwabmünchen, Augschburg....

Fischereiverein fordert Nacktbadeverbot!

Es gibt immer wieder aufmerksame User hier im Anglerboard, die uns dankenswerterweise mit Infos versorgen, was alles so in der Anglerwelt läuft - wenn wirs mal nicht mitbekommen haben.


So auch in diesem Fall - hier gehts um Ärger, den an einem Baggersee Hamlar bei Donauwörth Angler und Bürger mit Nacktbadern haben - die sich auch noch miteinander verlustieren würden. Auch ein See mi ähnlichem Vorkommnissen im Baggersee bei Senden bei Neuulm scheint ähnliche "Probleme" zu haben:
Würde "Pornoisland" heissen
Man wäre schon von "Onanierenden" verfolgt worden...

In Foren (NICHT ANGLERBOARD!!!) würden sich Menschen denen der Sinn nach anderem wie Angeln stehen würde, da sogar zum Nacktbaden und mehr verabreden..

Auch die Swingerszene selber würde sich teilweise distanzieren..

Das alles wurde dann in der Sendung "quer" des Bayerischen Rundfunks gezeigt und wir haben das für euch in der Mediathek aufgespürt - dank des aufmerksamen Boardies.

Wir wünschen viel Spaß beim Gucken:
http://www.br.de/mediathek/video/sendungen/quer/170504-quer-baggersee-100.html#&time=





Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Der Wettstreit der Würmer ...


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

...da geht sicher so mancher Aal durch die Lappen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Solche Kommentare hab ich erwartet....

;-)))))))


----------



## iXware (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

hoffentlich bekommen die Welse nicht mal Appetit auf dicke Würmer... Also ich hab mich als Kind zum Angeln oft so plaziert, daß ich den Nacktbadestrand immer schön im Blick hatte.... das war doch zu schön...

sind die Nackedeis heute so häßlich, daß man sich das gar nicht mehr anschauen kann?


----------



## 2Fast2Real (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Das Problem ist doch das die schönen, schlanken und ansehnlichen Damen anscheinend nie nackert zum Baden an den See gehen, statt dessen laufen da nur übergewichtige Zombies und Walrosse notgeil durch die gegend. 
Ich finde da sollten die "Naturschützer" mal ansetzten und die gwamperten Bergschaafe wieder zurück ins wasser schieben ;-)
In diesem Sinne - save the whales...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

was seid ihr böse ;-))))))))


----------



## Meefo 46 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Moin .

Wo ist denn da  Petra wie kann man es zulassen das Fische

sich in diesem Dreckwasser aufhalten müssen und darin

Sauerstoff aufnehmen.#c;+|rolleyes

Kein Angler kann diese Fische noch verwerten.


----------



## wilhelm (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Würmer baden einmal anders |rolleyes.

Jeder will halt gerne die Natur für seinen Spaß/für sein Hobby nutzen.( Außer vielleicht Moralapostel, Petras und anderes Gesocks......)#q

Also leben und leben lassen, #:|pftroest:|smlove2:#g


----------



## Nelearts (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Jeder hat das Recht auf Natur. Gemeinsam statt einsam.


----------



## Capt. Hook (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

So Popcorn fertig , los geht's! Fängt schonmal gut an [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Nimmt der Verein noch Mitglieder auf?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Er nu wieder ;-))))))


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Thomas bei meiner Signatur ist das ja wohl Ehrensache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

;-))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Ich hab den Eindruck Du hast richtig gute Laune, das macht mir Angst.....


----------



## Ukel (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Nicht, dass jetzt die Anglerboard-User alle in das andere Forum abwandern :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

högschdens als Zweithobby ;-)))


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Hobby?

Eher Leidenschaft!


Naja bin leider nicht sehr leidenschaftlich, was das angeht.


----------



## Pikepauly (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Faulenzer halt.


----------



## pennfanatic (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Stimmt!!

Woher weißt du das ?


----------



## Justin123 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Bornbruchsee Mörfelden ist da auch so einer. 
Man google es mal nur eben..


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

_*Ein Skandal?
Oder doch alles nur ein schwüles Lüftchen?
*_
*Dieser Sache wird auf den nackten Pelz gerückt!*

Wir müssen das aufdecken 
und gegebenenfalls den Anglern vor Ort 
zur Seite stehen.
_(ja, *nur* zur Seite!)


_*Das ist ein klarer Fall für:*
*Anglerboard-TV Undercover! *|znaika:






Admin Franz_16, bekannt für knallharte Anglerboard-TV-Reportagen, lebt zum Glück in der Nähe.
Er scheint auch mit den Gegebenheiten vor Ort vertraut zu sein.

Unter einem für Männlein & Weiblein verlockendem Pseudonym (Franz_16_cm) wird er sich in das schlüpfrige Schweinkramforum hacken, Kontakte zu diesen verabscheuungswürdigen Individuen aufnehmen,
danach als Nackerter verkleidet vor Ort recherchieren und filmen.

Ob sich tatsächlich christentreue Bajuwaren 
männlicher oder weiblicher Art
(oder einer der 58 anderen Arten lt. Facebook)
zu solch sündigem Tun herablassen?

Wir vermuten übrigens, 
dass Verbände hinter all dem stecken!
:e:e:e
Man sollte also darauf gefasst sein, dass wir hinter dem einen oder anderen Gebüsch eine aktuelle Präsidentin oder einen Möchtegern-Präsidenten bei Hinterzimmer-Gemauschel vor die Linse bekommen!
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Da es Live-Aufnahmen & -Interviews geben soll, muss der interessierte Boardie sich allerdings als volljährig verifizieren um der _allerersten investigativen Anglerreportage weltweit*_ folgen zu können.
(*Wir vom Anglerboard sind medial mit allem immer die Ersten)

Ein Problem gibt es leider noch:
Da Admin Thomas zwar bereit ist zu filmen, 
sich zu gern auch sich seiner Shorts entledigen, 
aber um's verrecken nicht seine Plastik-Crocs ausziehen will,




_(man vermutet, sie sind angewachsen)_
wird er von dem schändlichen Swingervolk zu schnell als schönster Angler westlich von Moskau erkannt werden.

Franzl muss sich also allein in den Sündenpfuhl begeben,
seine Action-Cam nutzen, diese verbergen und heimlich filmen.
*Wir bitten die User um Vorschläge, 
wie die Body-Cam versteckt angebracht werden kann.
*



_Und ich ruf jetzt den Ferkelfahnder an, er wird bei erscheinen der Reportage Doppelschicht einlegen müssen._


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Endgeil, kati ;-)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Als Brustwarze getarnt dürfte ne Body-Cam wohl nicht auffallen :q


----------



## thanatos (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

wir leben im 21 Jahrhundert und die Bekloppten sind immer noch nicht ausgestorben .
 In der Ostzone war es ja sogar eine besondere Kultur .Wenn meine 
 Familie mich mal genötigt hat mit zum Strand zu gehen( ich bin Wasserscheu) hab ich auf FKK bestanden solche Vollpfosten wie da sieht man sonst nirgend wo " wir sind so frei und so von reinen Gedanken 
 wir machen Spielchen die den Textilern am Strand nie machen würden.
 Wenn doch mal was nicht so will wie es soll - Dazu haben wir die höchsten 
 Sandburgen gebuddelt.
 Dann sind da noch die Spanner und die Moralapostel letztere machen ein riesen Geschrei wenn dann doch mal einer ohne Höschen einen zu weit geflogenen Ball vom Klamottenstrand holt.
 Ich bin eh für ein generelles Badeverbot in Naturgewässern ohne vernünftigen Grund wie z.B. seine festhängende Montage zu befreien.
 Es ist doch viel hygienischer in einem gepflegten ,gefliestem Bad in azurblauem gechlortem Wasser zu planschen


----------



## pennfanatic (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

In meinem alter und bei der Figur...
Verzichte ich auf FKK. Ich nehme dann lieber den Badeanzug alla 1900


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

@kati48268  ganz toll, haste richtig gut gemacht#6#6#6


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Das Vice Magazin berichtet auch aktuell über das Thema:

https://www.vice.com/de/article/auf-porno-island-soll-nicht-mehr-gevogelt-werden


----------



## Kay63 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Swinger, ist das sowas wie catch & release für FKK-Fans? Gehört natürlich in Deutschland verboten. Schließlich muss man auch mitnehmen, was man einmal an der Rute hatte!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*

Eure Fantasie wieder........


----------



## wilhelm (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Im Fernsehen: Die Angler und die Nackerten...*



Kay63 schrieb:


> Swinger, ist das sowas wie catch & release für FKK-Fans? Gehört natürlich in Deutschland verboten. Schließlich muss man auch mitnehmen, was man einmal an der Rute hatte!




Auf der Rute Kay63,* auf der Rute*|engel:|rotwerden


Gruß Wilhelm


----------

